# 13A Permanent



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

When changing from the 13a prob to 13a visa permanent are the reqirements the same as the 13a prob, I am finding it hard to get the reqirements needed on the BI website it just gives requirements for 13a prob, anyone can help me I would be thankful


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Danman said:


> When changing from the 13a prob to 13a visa permanent are the reqirements the same as the 13a prob, I am finding it hard to get the reqirements needed on the BI website it just gives requirements for 13a prob, anyone can help me I would be thankful


The Lady at BI told me to get started about 2 months before expiration of the 13a Probationary and fullfill all the requirements again same as what I did for the initial one except change the dates and the wording of the letter as appropriate. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI Satellite Offices*



Danman said:


> When changing from the 13a prob to 13a visa permanent are the reqirements the same as the 13a prob, I am finding it hard to get the reqirements needed on the BI website it just gives requirements for 13a prob, anyone can help me I would be thankful


Have a link to PBI Satellite offices that might be able to process your paperwork much closer.
Directory of Transactions


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Danman said:


> When changing from the 13a prob to 13a visa permanent are the reqirements the same as the 13a prob, I am finding it hard to get the reqirements needed on the BI website it just gives requirements for 13a prob, anyone can help me I would be thankful


Heres the link for what you are looking for.

Amendment to PRV by Marriage


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am gathering my stuff to convert from probationary. I have a question about timing...

My probationary 13a expires 28JUL2017. My US passport expires 7NOV2017. The US Embassy is doing an outreach, here in Iloilo, on 17MAR2017. 

I am thinking of applying for my passport at the outreach. I can gather the rest of my 13a stuff while waiting for the passport to come back (except I will need passport for NBI, I think). Or should I get the 13a, then get the new passport, and get the 13a moved to the new passport?


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> I am gathering my stuff to convert from probationary. I have a question about timing...
> 
> My probationary 13a expires 28JUL2017. My US passport expires 7NOV2017. The US Embassy is doing an outreach, here in Iloilo, on 17MAR2017.
> 
> I am thinking of applying for my passport at the outreach. I can gather the rest of my 13a stuff while waiting for the passport to come back (except I will need passport for NBI, I think). Or should I get the 13a, then get the new passport, and get the 13a moved to the new passport?


You won't need your passport for NBI. Just did it last week and next month will be starting my 13A perm. You should be good getting your passport done if everything goes as planned.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Passport expiring*



Tukaram said:


> I am gathering my stuff to convert from probationary. I have a question about timing...
> 
> My probationary 13a expires 28JUL2017. My US passport expires 7NOV2017. The US Embassy is doing an outreach, here in Iloilo, on 17MAR2017.
> 
> I am thinking of applying for my passport at the outreach. I can gather the rest of my 13a stuff while waiting for the passport to come back (except I will need passport for NBI, I think). Or should I get the 13a, then get the new passport, and get the 13a moved to the new passport?



So many expirations ... Isn't that the way it always works, I'd for sure get the passport renewed. I had Air21 pick my passport up last June, I live near Los Banos Laguna and I called about 4 weeks out and it was already completed but sitting on a desk they mailed off to me and I got it the next day. You will need to keep both passports though especially the old one with all the arrival stamps ect...

I'd get everything ready and completed for that outreach group, I hear they just accept people that have their stuff ready to go. Figure out though how you are going to pay for the US Passport fee it's a 2 week wait I think for bank draft clearance, I had to do a bank draft, when I did my bank draft the bank needed to see my Immigrant card and US Passport... more stress sorry but if it's payment by bank draft at these outreach programs, I don't have a link on requirements you could knock out that bank draft today at BDO, BPI or SBC, it has to be paid for in dollars and also the fee is paid for in dollars be ready with dollars. Here's the link for renewal of US Passport Philippines its different then the states also there's an online registration fill our form also included in this link. https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/passports/renew-an-adult-10-year-validity-passport/

Checklist if you miss it on that first link explains much more detail about Philippines renewal. https://ph.usembassy.gov/wp-content...ANGE-NAME-RENEW-LIMITED-PASSPORT-Dec-2016.pdf :tea:


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> So many expirations ... Isn't that the way it always works, I'd for sure get the passport renewed. I had Air21 pick my passport up last June, I live near Los Banos Laguna and I called about 4 weeks out and it was already completed but sitting on a desk they mailed off to me and I got it the next day. You will need to keep both passports though especially the old one with all the arrival stamps ect...
> 
> I'd get everything ready and completed for that outreach group, I hear they just accept people that have their stuff ready to go. Figure out though how you are going to pay for the US Passport fee it's a 2 week wait I think for bank draft clearance, I had to do a bank draft, when I did my bank draft the bank needed to see my Immigrant card and US Passport... more stress sorry but if it's payment by bank draft at these outreach programs, I don't have a link on requirements you could knock out that bank draft today at BDO, BPI or SBC, it has to be paid for in dollars and also the fee is paid for in dollars be ready with dollars. Here's the link for renewal of US Passport Philippines its different then the states also there's an online registration fill our form also included in this link. https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/passports/renew-an-adult-10-year-validity-passport/
> 
> Checklist if you miss it on that first link explains much more detail about Philippines renewal. https://ph.usembassy.gov/wp-content...ANGE-NAME-RENEW-LIMITED-PASSPORT-Dec-2016.pdf :tea:


That info is for "by mail". He is going to the outreach so they only take cash pesos. They will do the conversion on that day. It is covered on the outreach flyer.

https://ph.usembassy.gov/message-u-...-march-16-2017-iloilo-outreach-march-17-2017/

You should get your renewed passport back in 2 months or less, so should give you time to do the 13a.

Tuka, I don't think the NBI requires the passport but you never know. If you order it now you can take your passport, and the NBI clearance is good for a year.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

If they take pesos at the outreach that would be best. The only dollars I could get would be to exchange some at the bank... I have not seen dollars in years.


----------

